# Wathose mit Füßlingen ohne Watschuhe sinnvoll?



## Dr. Calamaro (10. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir eine Hodgman H5 mit Füßlingen geholt. Jetzt ist erst mal kein Geld mehr für Watschuhe drin.

Spricht etwas dagegen alte Schuhe zu benutzen? Mal von der Rutschfestigkeit abgesehen. Oder vielleicht so gar gute Wanderschuhe? Würden die stärker darunter leiden als unter dem normalen Wandern?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Andal (10. Oktober 2019)

Die Frage ist, ob das den Füsslingen gut tut?


----------



## Gummiadler (10. Oktober 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob das den Füsslingen gut tut?



Was soll denn an den Wanderschuhen innen anders sein, als bei Watschuhen? 
Ist doch lediglich die Sohle, die bei WS meistens aus Filz besteht.
Und seitlich ein paar Löcher, damit Wasser abfließen kann...

Also, ich würde Wanderschuhe probieren, wenn du noch welche hast, die dir ein-zwei Nummern zu groß sind.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (10. Oktober 2019)

Nimm alte Wander- oder Trekkingschuhe, mache ich im Sommer auch ohne Wathose


----------



## Andal (10. Oktober 2019)

Gummiadler schrieb:


> Was soll denn an den Wanderschuhen innen anders sein, als bei Watschuhen?
> Ist doch lediglich die Sohle, die bei WS meistens aus Filz besteht.
> Und seitlich ein paar Löcher, damit Wasser abfließen kann...
> 
> Also, ich würde Wanderschuhe probieren, wenn du noch welche hast, die dir ein-zwei Nummern zu groß sind.


Sand, Stichwort Gravel Guards!? Sind die an der Hose, sind die extra? Hab mir sagen lassen, dass Sand das Neopren der Füsslinge ganz schnell uffribble kann!


----------



## Gummiadler (10. Oktober 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> *Sand*???           Hab mir sagen lassen, dass Sand das Neopren der Füsslinge ganz schnell uffribble kann!



Ei, dau sollst jo ach net mit den S*ANDAL*en do ne schlubbe! ;-)
En eh Wanderschou kimmt em Normalfall ker Sand ne.


----------



## Andal (10. Oktober 2019)

Ja mir ist  das Wurscht. Aber die werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben, dass man zu solchen Hosen auch die wirklich passenden Schuhe trägt.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. Oktober 2019)

Buga-Barsch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir eine Hodgman H5 mit Füßlingen geholt. Jetzt ist erst mal kein Geld mehr für Watschuhe drin.
> 
> ...



Hi! Welche Schuhgröße hast Du in den Füßlingen?


----------



## Dr. Calamaro (10. Oktober 2019)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Hi! Welche Schuhgröße hast Du in den Füßlingen?


Gute Frage, das muss ich noch herausfinden. Normal habe ich 42, die Füßlinge sind mit 41-43 angegeben. Tatsächlich habe ich aber noch Wanderschuhe rumfliegen die zwei Nummern zu groß sind. Ob sie wirklich passen weiß ich nocht gar nicht.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. Oktober 2019)

Buga-Barsch schrieb:


> Gute Frage, das muss ich noch herausfinden. Normal habe ich 42, die Füßlinge sind mit 41-43 angegeben. Tatsächlich habe ich aber noch Wanderschuhe rumfliegen die zwei Nummern zu groß sind. Ob sie wirklich passen weiß ich nocht gar nicht.



Ich habe noch alte Komama-Watschuhe, die aber völlig in Ordnung sind. Keine rostigen Schlaufen oder ähnliches. Sind allerdings nur Größe 44. Könnte vielleicht mit dicken Socken und Füßlingen knapp werden. Kannst Du gerne haben. Kostet Dich nur Versand  Sie haben mir lange Zeit gute Dienste erwiesen.


----------



## Dr. Calamaro (10. Oktober 2019)

Wow, super nett! Ich probiere zuhause mal die Wanderschuhe Größe 44 und melde mich dann via pn.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. Oktober 2019)

Buga-Barsch schrieb:


> Wow, super nett! Ich probiere zuhause mal die Wanderschuhe Größe 44 und melde mich dann via pn.


Mach das


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Oktober 2019)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Ich habe noch alte Komama-Watschuhe, die aber völlig in Ordnung sind. Keine rostigen Schlaufen oder ähnliches. Sind allerdings nur Größe 44. Könnte vielleicht mit dicken Socken und Füßlingen knapp werden. Kannst Du gerne haben. Kostet Dich nur Versand  Sie haben mir lange Zeit gute Dienste erwiesen.


Das ist doch mal eine gute Sache von dir Elmar


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. Oktober 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal eine gute Sache von dir Elmar


Ich helfe gerne, wo ich kann ;-) Zumal ich mit den Schuhen wirklich äußerst zufrieden war. Trotz Salzwasser keine rostigen Ösen und das Innenleben sieht auch noch sehr gut aus. Nur zum Herumstehen sind sie zu schade. Nun hoffe ich auf eine nasse Zukunft für sie


----------



## świetlik (10. Oktober 2019)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Ich habe noch alte Komama-Watschuhe, die aber völlig in Ordnung sind. Keine rostigen Schlaufen oder ähnliches. Sind allerdings nur Größe 44. Könnte vielleicht mit dicken Socken und Füßlingen knapp werden. Kannst Du gerne haben. Kostet Dich nur Versand  Sie haben mir lange Zeit gute Dienste erwiesen.


Sehr schöne Sache.


----------



## Trollwut (18. Oktober 2019)

Sollte das Thema noch jemanden in Zukunft interessieren:
Ich habe ebenfalls eine Neoprenwathose mit Füßlingen (Vision Subzero) und nutze diese zusammen mit alten Skaterschuhen (Globe Fusion) jetzt bereit im dritten Jahr.
Ich laufe damit aber quasi nicht, sondern fast nur Bellyboat. Kommt im Herbst/Winter rund 2 Tage die Woche zum Einsatz und ist nach wie vor dicht.


----------



## fishhawk (19. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Sand, Stichwort Gravel Guards!? Sind die an der Hose, sind die extra? Hab mir sagen lassen, dass Sand das Neopren der Füsslinge ganz schnell uffribble kann!



Bin viel mit solchen Wathosen unterwegs gewesen und würde auf Gravel Guards nicht verzichtet wollen.

Hängt zwar auch vom Gewässer ab, aber die Dinger halten einiges an Sand , Steinchen, Tannennadeln etc. ab.


----------



## Matze HRO (9. Januar 2020)

Wenn ich regulär Schuhgröße 45 trage, welche Größe sollten die Watschuhe haben bei einer Wathose mit Füßlingen?


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Januar 2020)

Matze HRO schrieb:


> Wenn ich regulär Schuhgröße 45 trage, welche Größe sollten die Watschuhe haben bei einer Wathose mit Füßlingen?



Hallo,

Grösse 47. Würde aber sicherheitshalber anprobieren. Ich habe Schuhgröße 46 und 48er Watschuhe.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Matze HRO (9. Januar 2020)

Sprich eigentlich etwas gegen günstige Trekkingschuhe als Watschuhe?


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Januar 2020)

Matze HRO schrieb:


> Sprich eigentlich etwas gegen günstige Trekkingschuhe als Watschuhe?



Hallo,

kommt halt darauf an, wo Du watest. Wenn es dort sehr rutschig ist, geht nichts über Filzsohlen. Ansonsten geht es schon mit gewissen Abstrichen. Auf alle Fälle Halbstiefel nehmen, wegen des Knöchelhaltes, ist wichtig, da man sonst leicht umknicken kann.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (9. Januar 2020)

Wenn originäre Watstiefel nicht sinnvoll wären, warum laufen dann nicht viel mehr Angler mit Waldundwiesenlatschen durch die feuchten Fluren?


----------



## el.Lucio (9. Januar 2020)

Benutze auch herkömmliche Trekkingschuhe die knöchelhoch sind. Wusste jetzt nicht was dagegen sprechen sollte. Allerdings haben wir auch sehr wenig Algen im Flüsschen.  Da brauchts keine filzsohle.


----------

